# Clarification required on recognised qualification



## Vommi (Apr 19, 2013)

I have my B.Tech degree in Mechanical Engineering and M.S in Software Systems, currently working as Software Consultant. Am I eligible for Immigration to NZ??

can some one please clarify what does the recognized clarification levels mean ??


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Vommi,

Check here if your course and college is listed 

India

if it is not listed, you need to get it assessed from NZQA. Below is the link

Apply for a Pre-assessment Result » NZQA 

you need get it assessed for both B tech and MS.

what does the recognized clarification levels mean ?? 

They have fixed points for your educational qualification.

ex: if you have BE , its 7th level in NZ terms.

if you have diploma, it should be between 4th to 6th level.

Regards.


----------

